# Star rod



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a Star rod that has the top eye and top 3" of the rod broken off, I have the broken piece...can it be repaired?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just have to put a new tip on. It will be a little shorter and have less play in the tip, but it'll fish.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok. Thanks


----------

